
Supporting virtual reality displays in Linux - johnramsden
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/748208/f38559cbed353f26/
======
johnramsden
Some interesting ideas for better support for VR under Linux. Looks like there
has been a bit of work done related to Wayland as the author mentions, but but
the development mentioned in this article was related to X.

I'd love to see Linux be a first class citizen in the VR arena, so it's good
to see some people paying attention to it.

